# SEMA 2007 Spotlight: Greddy Nissan 350Z VQ35HR twin turbo kit



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Nissan's VQ35DE engine began a rush of aftermarket development when it was thrown into the 350Z in 2003. However, come 2007 Nissan decided that the single throttle body setup of the 3.5L V6 engine did not amount to the best performance (aka they had to beat BMW in the power wars) so they added another, thus producing the VQ35HR. Of course this move on Nissan's part left the aftermarket world standing still as many popular performance products, particularly forced induction systems, developed for the VQ35DE did not translate to the HR version. That is why Greddy's new 350Z turbo kit caught our eye at the 2007 SEMA Show. It is the first available forced induction system for the VQ35HR powerplant. The kit uses cast iron exhaust manifolds, Greddy's own turbochargers, twin entry and exit intercooler along and Greddy's E-Manage engine management system that piggybacks on the Nissan ECU. Greddy claims it is good for 700-plus horsepower. Of course, that would come with proper engine tuning and stronger internal engine components, particularly connecting rods.


----------



## cherry (Aug 8, 2008)

Good-looking? 
I do good. 
We all love is not it


----------

